# Terminating on signal15 bringt mein log zum platzen

## jt-jogi

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Pronlem unter Kernel 2.6.7

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Aug 28 22:09:35 work xinetd[6819]: xinetd Version 2.3.13 started with

libwrap loadavg options compiled in.

Aug 28 22:09:35 work xinetd[6819]: Started working: 1 available service

Aug 29 00:07:39 work pppd[7390]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Aug 29 00:07:39 work pppd[7390]: Using interface ppp0

Aug 29 00:07:39 work pppd[7390]: kernel does not support PPP filtering

Aug 29 00:07:39 work pppd[7390]: local  IP address 10.112.112.112

Aug 29 00:07:39 work pppd[7390]: remote IP address 10.112.112.113

Aug 29 00:07:46 work pppd[7390]: Starting link

Aug 29 00:07:46 work pppd[7390]: Serial connection established.

Aug 29 00:07:46 work pppd[7390]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Aug 29 00:07:46 work pppoe[7406]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Aug 29 00:07:46 work pppoe[7406]: PPP session is 5128

Aug 29 00:07:47 work pppd[7390]: PAP authentication succeeded

Aug 29 00:07:47 work pppd[7390]: Local IP address changed to 217.230.174.193

Aug 29 00:07:47 work pppd[7390]: Remote IP address changed to 217.5.98.87

Aug 29 00:25:25 work adsl-stop: Killing pppd

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

[grep "Terminating on signal 15." /var/log/daemon.log |grep -c 7390

7537 mal Termination on signal 15.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppd[7390]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppoe[7406]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 5128:

Input/output error

Aug 29 00:25:25 work pppoe[7406]: Sent PADT

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Das ist nach nur einmal kurz online gehen, Mail und News abholen.

Dann hat das log 500kb, ich hatte aber schon logs mit über 200MB.

Das heißt diese ominöse Meldung mit "Termination on signal 15

muß 1.000.000 mal drin stehen.

Was habe ich falsch eingestellt? Was im Kernel oder in einer config?

Bitte um Hilfe.

 :Idea: 

----------

## stahlsau

Hi,

das hatte ich auch mal, konnte es aber nicht fixen. TIP: wenn du auch keine Lösung findest, installier metalog. Der ist etwas intelligenter und schreibt dann nur sowas ins logfile:

```
Terminating on signal 15.

-----Last Output repeated 1500000 Times-----
```

Ist zwar nur ein q&d-fix, aber besser als nichts.

Irgendwann hat sich das Problem bei mir von selbst erledigt, hab die Fehlermeldung schon lange nicht mehr gesehn.

----------

## amne

Zusätzlich kümmert sich metalog automatisch ums Rotieren und Löschen der alten Logfiles, so dass das Log-Verzeichnis nie allzu gross werden kann.

Vielleicht kannst du mal posten, wie du online gehst und welche Software(versionen) du dafür einsetzt. Es sieht so aus, als würde der pppd laufend neu gestartet und dann wieder gekillt - wie beendest du deine Verbindung?

----------

## jt-jogi

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das hatte ich auch mal, konnte es aber nicht fixen. TIP: wenn du auch keine Lösung findest, installier metalog. Der ist etwas intelligenter und schreibt dann nur sowas ins logfile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige  :Smile: 

metalog muß ich mir mal ansehen, ansonsten habe ich auch schon gedacht,

diese Meldung einfach nach /dev/null umzuleiten. Ist aber nicht Sinn der

Sache.

----------

## jt-jogi

 *amne wrote:*   

> Zusätzlich kümmert sich metalog automatisch ums Rotieren und Löschen der alten Logfiles, so dass das Log-Verzeichnis nie allzu gross werden kann.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du mal posten, wie du online gehst und welche Software(versionen) du dafür einsetzt. Es sieht so aus, als würde der pppd laufend neu gestartet und dann wieder gekillt - wie beendest du deine Verbindung?

 

Ich gehe immer auf der console oder im xterm (KDE 3.3.0) mit

adsl-start online und beende mit adsl-stop wieder.

Das habe ich mal ganz schnell gemacht:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aug 29 16:02:11 work pppoe[7505]: Sent PADT

Aug 29 16:02:25 work pppd[7592]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Aug 29 16:02:25 work pppd[7592]: Using interface ppp0

Aug 29 16:02:25 work pppd[7592]: kernel does not support PPP filtering

Aug 29 16:02:25 work pppd[7592]: local  IP address 10.112.112.112

Aug 29 16:02:25 work pppd[7592]: remote IP address 10.112.112.113

Aug 29 16:02:29 work adsl-stop: Killing pppd

Aug 29 16:02:29 work pppd[7592]: Terminating on signal 15.

Aug 29 16:02:29 work pppd[7592]: Exit.

Aug 29 16:02:29 work adsl-stop: Killing adsl-connect

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ergo muß das Timing eine Rolle spielen, denn so wäre es ja imho korrekt.

Ansonsten hole ich halt News und Mail ab, surfe durch die Gegend.

Bei jeder Verbindung wird dann 7537 mal das sig 15 eingetragen.

Software bin ich "böse" und benutze "~x86"

Ohne Tester keine "stable"  

Kann es Ausnahmsweise am SMP-System liegen. Selten haben Programme

oder Treiber Probleme mit 2 CPUs.

MSI-Board mit 2x 1Ghz PIII(Coppermine).

imho kann das Problem aber noch nicht lange bestehen. Ich lösche die logs

oft von Hand, bevor ich ein Komplett-Backup mache. Da wäre mir ein log

von 200MB bestimmt mal aufgefallen.

----------

## boris64

hi, ich hatte genau das gleiche problem und habe es "gelöst",

indem ich einfach wieder eine ältere ppp-version installiert habe.

----------

## jt-jogi

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hi, ich hatte genau das gleiche problem und habe es "gelöst",
> 
> indem ich einfach wieder eine ältere ppp-version installiert habe.

 

Das wäre super, wenn das klappt    :Very Happy: 

Ich habe wieder mal etwas getestet, jetzt bin ich online gegangen und habe erst fetchmail -v gestartet und einige Minuten gewartet, noch *kein* Eintrag, dann mit fetchnews dasselbe,

sowie mit sendmail -q. Immer mit einigen Minuten 

Pause dazwischen und die Leitung bis jeztzt nicht getrennt. Nun mache ich einen emere sync.

Irgentwie habe ich auch den Postfix in Verdacht.

Wenn ich nun offline bin und Mail schreibe, versucht der Postfix imho die Mails gleich zu verschicken, was ja nicht geht(Da offline).Wenn ich online bin, flutschen die gleich raus.

Ergo, muß ja ein Dienst ständig versuchen, etwas zu versenden. Die genauen Zusammenhänge sehe

ich aber noch nicht.

Hier der letzte Hammer:

-----------------------------------------------------------

Heute 3x eingeloggt, 2x News und Mails geholt und jeweils ca. 17500x

signal 15. im log.

Und nun das dritte mal eingeloggt und eine ganze Weile gesurft:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

work log # grep "Terminating on signal 15." /var/log/daemon.log |grep -c 7384

1929441  (Das log ist jetzt weit über 100MB groß)  Auweia  :Sad: 

work log #

------------------------------------------

Sekunden-Einträge:

21:13:05  =  28607

21:13:06  =   5737

21:13:07  =  24814

21:13:08  =  12855

21:13:09  =  23622

21:13:10  =    218

------------------------------------------

Dafür braucht man also schnelle CPUs (g).

Na dann werde ich mal den ollen ppp emergen  :Smile: 

Bis später, jt-jogi

----------

## dgently

Warum benutzt ihr denn überhaupt die (meiner Meinung nach entsetzlichen) adsl-start/adsl-stop scripte und pppoe?

Ich benutze das pppoe kernel modul direkt mit dem pppd und starte bzw. stoppe die verbindung mit pon/poff. Damit ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme. (Abgesehen von PAD0 timeouts die entweder am DSL-Modem oder an der Gegenstelle lagen)

Dazu einfach im kernel "PPP over Ethernet" als modul auswählen und unter /etc/ppp/peers/ ein File fuer den Provider anlegen:

```

# kernel space PPPOE driver configuration

# MUST CHANGE: Uncomment the following line, replacing the user@provider.net

# by the DSL user name given to your by your DSL provider.

# There should be a matching entry with the password in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

user "000111111112222222222222#0001@t-online.de"

# load the pppoe plugin. Change the ethernet interface name if needed

plugin pppoe.so

eth0

# make sure to be "ppp0"

unit 0

# fail after 1. error to prevent 24h ban from t-online

maxfail 1

# Assumes that your IP address is allocated dynamically

noipdefault

# Try to get the name server addresses from the ISP.

usepeerdns

# Use this connection as the default route.

# Comment out if you already have the correct default route installed.

defaultroute

# Makes pppd "dial again" (after 10 seconds) when the connection is lost.

persist

holdoff 10

# You shouldn't need to change these options unless your ISP does not

# support LCP echo requests.

lcp-echo-interval 20

lcp-echo-failure 3

hide-password

noauth

# do not try to negotiate other kinds of compression

nopcomp

noccp

#novj

```

und dann noch "username" * "passwort" in die /etc/ppp/pap-secrets eintragen.

Danach kann man mit "pon <name des provider files>" bzw einfach "pon", falls das Provider File "default" heisst, die Verbindung starten.

----------

## boris64

und wo genau liegt da jetzt der vorteil?

----------

## dgently

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> und wo genau liegt da jetzt der vorteil?

 

Du meinst abgesehen davon, dass das Problem mit "Terminating on signal.." nicht auftritt? Nun, man spart sich das pppoe als userspace programm leuft.

----------

## boris64

hm, was ist an userspace so verkehrt?

es wird doch immer gepredigt, dass so ziemlich jedes programm/feature/wasauchimmer 

besser im userspace laufen sollte (z.b.udev&hotplug, fbsplash, ...) statt

den kernel immer unübersichtlicher werden zu lassen.

das mit dem "terminating on signal 15..." tritt ja auch irgendwie nur mit

der neueren ppp-version auf, ist wohl eher zeit für nen bugreport als gleich meine religion zu wechseln (...)

greetz;

----------

## dgently

Naja ich hatte mal das Problem, das bei ausgelasteter cpu der pppoe Process die Verbindung verloren hatte. Aber das war schon eine ganze weile her, mag sein dass das Problem mittlerweile behoben wurde.

Meine Abneigung bezieht sich auch mehr auf die dsl-start/-stop scripte die, zumindest als ich es mir das letzte mal ansah, m.E. einfach ein ziemliches Gefrickel waren, das gar nicht nötig ist wenn es genügt das nur pppd leuft. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jt-jogi

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hm, was ist an userspace so verkehrt?
> 
> es wird doch immer gepredigt, dass so ziemlich jedes programm/feature/wasauchimmer 
> 
> besser im userspace laufen sollte (z.b.udev&hotplug, fbsplash, ...) statt
> ...

 

Das ist hier die älteste, welche ich in /portage habe, damit verändert sich leider nichts.

ppp-2.4.1-r14.ebuild

Bis dann, jt-jogi

----------

## jt-jogi

[quote="jt-jogi"] *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hm, was ist an userspace so verkehrt?
> 
> es wird doch immer gepredigt, dass so ziemlich jedes programm/feature/wasauchimmer 
> 
> besser im userspace laufen sollte (z.b.udev&hotplug, fbsplash, ...) statt
> ...

 

Das ist hier die älteste, welche ich in /portage habe, damit verändert sich leider nichts.

ppp-2.4.1-r14.ebuild

[Korrektur]

Jetzt geht es anscheinend doch  :Smile:  Muß ich mal eine Weile beobachten.

Nun muß ich noch raus finden, warum meine Leitung nicht nach

300sec Inaktivität gekappt wird.

Noch mal besten Dank, jt-jogi

----------

## jt-jogi

 *dgently wrote:*   

> Warum benutzt ihr denn überhaupt die (meiner Meinung nach entsetzlichen) adsl-start/adsl-stop scripte und pppoe?
> 
> Ich benutze das pppoe kernel modul direkt mit dem pppd und starte bzw. stoppe die verbindung mit pon/poff. Damit ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme. (Abgesehen von PAD0 timeouts die entweder am DSL-Modem oder an der Gegenstelle lagen)
> 
> Dazu einfach im kernel "PPP over Ethernet" als modul auswählen und unter /etc/ppp/peers/ ein File fuer den Provider anlegen:
> ...

 

Wohl ein "alter" debian-Fan   :Razz: 

Dein script habe ich auch eingebaut und es funktioniert auch prima,

auch noch einmal besten Dank   :Very Happy: 

Die Kerneleinstellungen usw. hatte ich sowieso schon so wie du.

Ich brauchte nur noch dein sript anpassen und nach peers schmeißen.

Obwohl beim ersten mal hat er ein xyz.so nicht gefunden. Hat sich von alleine behoben. Und pon/poff kenne ich auch noch von der woody.

Bis bald, jt-jogi

----------

## jt-jogi

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hm, was ist an userspace so verkehrt?
> 
> es wird doch immer gepredigt, dass so ziemlich jedes programm/feature/wasauchimmer 
> 
> besser im userspace laufen sollte (z.b.udev&hotplug, fbsplash, ...) statt
> ...

 

Das stimmt, bei den 1000-1500 Kernel-Optionen blickt ja kein Mensch mehr durch.

Kann man den bug auch auf einer "deutschen" Seite melden?

Da es bei mir jetzt auch geht, liegt es eindeutig am neuen ppp.

Bis dann, jt-jogi

----------

## jt-jogi

 *dgently wrote:*   

> Warum benutzt ihr denn überhaupt die (meiner Meinung nach entsetzlichen) adsl-start/adsl-stop scripte und pppoe?
> 
> Ich benutze das pppoe kernel modul direkt mit dem pppd und starte bzw. stoppe die verbindung mit pon/poff. Damit ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme. (Abgesehen von PAD0 timeouts die entweder am DSL-Modem oder an der Gegenstelle lagen)
> 
> Dazu einfach im kernel "PPP over Ethernet" als modul auswählen und unter /etc/ppp/peers/ ein File fuer den Provider anlegen:
> ...

 

In einer config muß ich wohl noch was ändern  :Wink: 

Wenn ich gleich "pon" aufrufe kommt:

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sep  4 22:44:16 work xinetd[6759]: Started working: 1 available service

Sep  5 02:26:30 work pppd[7610]: Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

Sep  5 02:26:30 work pppd[7610]: PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Sep  5 02:26:30 work pppd[7655]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep  5 02:26:30 work pppd[7655]: Sending PADI

Sep  5 02:26:30 work pppd[7655]: sendto returned: Network is down

Sep  5 02:26:32 work pppd[7655]: sendto returned: Network is down

Sep  5 02:26:36 work pppd[7655]: sendto returned: Network is down

Sep  5 02:26:44 work pppd[7655]: sendto returned: Network is down

Sep  5 02:26:53 work pppd[7662]: Plugin pppoe.so loaded.

Sep  5 02:26:53 work pppd[7662]: PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Sep  5 02:26:53 work pppd[7707]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep  5 02:26:53 work pppd[7707]: Sending PADI

Sep  5 02:26:53 work pppd[7707]: sendto returned: Network is down

Sep  5 02:26:55 work pppd[7707]: sendto returned: Network is down

Sep  5 02:26:59 work pppd[7707]: sendto returned: Network is down

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich aber *erst* mit adsl-start online gehe und mit adsl-stop

beende und *danach* noch einmal mit "pon" probiere, geht es auch

mit "pon" fehlerfrei.

Bis dann, jt-jogi

----------

